# slightly irritating that the fish follow me as i pass by.



## zazz (Apr 5, 2008)

i think they are fed ok....and i have quite a few juveniles in a 150g tank....

but i was hoping to study these creatures ...intereacting and going about their daily routine...

but all i have is 30 little faces staring at me for their next meal.....

any strategies or advice would be welcomed.


----------



## gbleeker (Jul 31, 2007)

This is what happens with feeding and conditioning! Some people can't get their fish to interact with them at all and would be jealous!


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

Spend time in front of the tank when you're not feeding them. It just takes time. I mean 30 minutes to an hour each day for quite awhile. Soon they'll rush to the top when you walk up and wait a minute or two. Then they'll go back to doing their thing.


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

chapman76 said:


> Spend time in front of the tank when you're not feeding them. It just takes time. I mean 30 minutes to an hour each day for quite awhile. Soon they'll rush to the top when you walk up and wait a minute or two. Then they'll go back to doing their thing.


Agreed. Plus I think mine can tell time. They have learned I feed them about an hour after I get up at 5:00, when I get home from work about 4:30 and again before bed about 9:00. Every other time I stand in front of the tank they mingle amoungst themselves... Almost as if to say "This is the time he just stares at us".


----------



## zazz (Apr 5, 2008)

thanks guys.....i will try and establish a routine...creatures like that....


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

I never ever feed the fish as soon as I walk up to the tank... not even once. 
I only feed after I check the tank out, clean up, etc. Once all is done... then I feed. Fish never even begin associating me with food and instead react only to the opening of the lid... a couple smart ones actually pick up on the fish food container... if I pick that up they begin going nuts! LOL


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

zazz said:


> thanks guys.....i will try and establish a routine...creatures like that....


 i think you mean 'break' the routine.


----------



## Boomr99 (Dec 19, 2007)

My fish get a bit excited when they see me, but they know that it's not feeding time till I open up the cupboard below the tank and pull out the jar of NLS. That's when they really go nutso!


----------



## DNK (Jun 8, 2007)

My holding tank with 10 Juvie Acei and Cobalts is right next to my bed (literally 3-4" away.) 
It's kind of cool waking up in the morning, rolling over looking into the tank. They see me move and come straight over to me and get all excited. I know they're bottomless pits just waiting for me to pop their breakfast in but it's still fun!


----------



## live2bet (May 19, 2008)

Does these behaviours associate with all African Cichlids including Haps and Peacocks or just the Mbuna?

Thanks


----------



## yellow (Mar 3, 2004)

live2bet said:


> Does these behaviours associate with all African Cichlids including Haps and Peacocks or just the Mbuna?


all of them do it, mine also recognise the packet


----------



## justin323 (Nov 29, 2006)

Number6 said:


> I never ever feed the fish as soon as I walk up to the tank... not even once.
> I only feed after I check the tank out, clean up, etc. Once all is done... then I feed. Fish never even begin associating me with food and instead react only to the opening of the lid... a couple smart ones actually pick up on the fish food container... if I pick that up they begin going nuts! LOL


Very much agreed I don't know if they recognize the blue and clear container or what. They seem to know the net quite well also.
To the op just get an automatic feeder soon they will stop associating you with the food.


----------



## bones06 (Sep 26, 2007)

Mine are always at the front begging and go nuts when I pick up the jar of nls. They also hide when strangers come into the room, and people say fish are stupid :? I have the fish trained better then my black lab. As far as the net goes most will freak out when it hits the water. But some of them actually swim into it if I put food in it.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Ours will literally _pretend_ to eat at feeding time if we're running late...It's the strangest thing I've ever seen...


----------

